Ask HN: What lesser known startups are you excited about? - chirau
======
sunshiney
Rural hubs -- Utah has an interesting one where small town rural residents are
being trained to do work as subcontractors for techy metro-based companies.

------
fitzwatermellow
3D medical printing.

For example, BioBots.io has developed a "living tissue" 3D printer that uses
photolithography versus mechanical or chemical deposition. It sells for $5K
per machine. With recurring revenue of ~$1K for each cartridge of "bioink"!

R&D expenditures in the space are offset by partnerships with research
institutions. And clinical demand is gargantuan. Two factors that could result
in a $2B+ industry by 2022[1].

12 Things We Can 3D Print in Medicine Right Now

[https://3dprintingindustry.com/news/12-things-we-
can-3d-prin...](https://3dprintingindustry.com/news/12-things-we-can-3d-print-
in-medicine-right-now-42867/)

[1] [http://www.marketsandmarkets.com/Market-
Reports/3d-printing-...](http://www.marketsandmarkets.com/Market-
Reports/3d-printing-medical-devices-market-90799911.html)

